# Will there be a 10'' model of the kindle fire?



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard a while back that there may be a 10 inch model of the kindle fire, but I'm pretty sure it was just speculation, but with Amazon's track record, I wouldn't count it out. Do you even want a 10 inch model? I'd love one to be honest, but I can handle a 7inch model just fine, it'll get the job done.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There has been speculation for some time now, that Amazon would bring out a 7" tablet this year and then a larger, probably 10" one, in a few months time. But that's all it is, pure speculation. Amazon rarely let on what they're planning until they formally announce things so you're likely not going to find out the details (assuming there actually are plans for a larger model) until they do.

As to which would be the better one to have, that's something everyone will have to decide for themselves. Neither will be 'better', it'll be just a case of one being more appropriate for your requirements than the other.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think Amazon did a smart thing with the 7" now. I have a 9.7" Ipad and would not buy a 10" Fire. But the 7" at a much lighter weight was a done deal for me. Many Ipad users have wanted a 7" model for greater portability. Some of those are also bound to add Fire to their gadgets.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

What I heard via one of my nerd magazines-- can't find it, it was a while ago-- was that they'd also offer the 10" with internet access and a browser in 2012.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

oliewankanobe said:


> What I heard via one of my nerd magazines-- can't find it, it was a while ago-- was that they'd also offer the 10" with internet access and a browser in 2012.


Of course, the announced Fire has internet access and a browser.

But, some of the speculation has been that a larger screen version of it would have 3G.

I would be extremely surprised -- flabbergasted, even -- if they were able to do this without some sort of contract. (I mean, the 'free' 3G on the eInk Kindles isn't really free -- it's just that Amazon pays the bill for us.)

But it wouldn't surprise me if Amazon is working with cell carriers to provide a contract that we could subscribe to via Amazon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I think Amazon did a smart thing with the 7" now. I have a 9.7" Ipad and would not buy a 10" Fire. But the 7" at a much lighter weight was a done deal for me. Many Ipad users have wanted a 7" model for greater portability. Some of those are also bound to add Fire to their gadgets.
> 
> Steve


I agree. Smaller size / weight in particular of the Fire is what got me.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I think Amazon did a smart thing with the 7" now. I have a 9.7" Ipad and would not buy a 10" Fire. But the 7" at a much lighter weight was a done deal for me. Many Ipad users have wanted a 7" model for greater portability. Some of those are also bound to add Fire to their gadgets.
> 
> Steve


This is me. My iiPad is just too heavy to take everywhere.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

It seems pretty obvious to me that the Fire is a device Amazon could quickly and cheaply bring to market at relatively little risk to themselves just to get their media system out to consumers. So I have little doubt that they have several other designs in development but it would be foolish for them to go head to head with the ipad right out of the gate. The Fire can dominate the mini-tablet scene pretty easily (and can co-exist in a Kindle, smart phone, and tablet owning house), give Amazon time to figure out their online store, and set them up to make a big slash with the "Bonfire" or whatever they call their big tablet next year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok now I really want it to be named BONFIRE.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lot's of rumors on it.  I'd be surprised if there wasn't.

There's clearly a market for both.  Some want something portable to just read books on, play games, surf the net, check e-mail etc. while on the go.

Others (like me) need a 9.7" or bigger screen for working with bigger documents (letter sized PDFs etc.), magazines, comics etc. that don't work well on a 7" screen, bigger screen for video (watching or editing), doing graphics work or whatever.


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Oct 16, 2011)

Can't find how to ask a new question in this forum.  Any help?  thanks


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> I think Amazon did a smart thing with the 7" now. I have a 9.7" Ipad and would not buy a 10" Fire. But the 7" at a much lighter weight was a done deal for me. Many Ipad users have wanted a 7" model for greater portability. Some of those are also bound to add Fire to their gadgets.


After the iPad was announced I wrote to Apple to say I wanted a 6 or 7" model. If the Fire or Nook Color was out when I was deciding between the iPhone and the iPad, I would have gotten it instead. Now that I have an iPhone I'm not sure I would take the Fire with me, and if it was to stay home a larger screen would probably be better.

Even thought the Fire looks cool, and I am tempted to get one, I think I will stay out of the tablets for a little while longer.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

oldtrojan66 said:


> Can't find how to ask a new question in this forum. Any help? thanks


At the top of the page above the threads, on the right side, there is New Topic button.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the 7 inch screen in that it should work find and dandy on reading books, but I like bigger screens and such for games. If they don't make a 10inch model I doubt I'll have a problem with it, but I would like a model with a cam, mic, and other add-ons. But I doubt Amazon will bother doing that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

oliewankanobe said:


> Ok now I really want it to be named BONFIRE.


I'm partial to "Blaze".


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't forget Flame.  Amazon is the arsonist or pyromaniac.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

TekCrunch and EndGadget say it's going  to be 8.9" (size of the original netbooks, for reference).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

oliewankanobe said:


> TekCrunch and EndGadget say it's going to be 8.9" (size of the original netbooks, for reference).


If that proves to be true and Amazon comes out with it soon, I probably will buy it! I have held the Galaxy Tab 8.9" model, and it's just the right size for my needs. Unfortunately, the 7" Kindle Fire screen is a tad too small for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

8.9, 9.7, 10.1. . . . I've heard 'em all.

It'll be LCD.

It'll be color eInk.

It'll have free 3G.

It'll be out in January.

All rumors and speculation. . . .  

I will actually be surprised if there are any new products before next summer. . . . .but that's also nothing more than speculation.


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

The ONLY reason I'm not buying a current Fire is because it does not offer 3G.  I'd be willing to buy a data plan for it.  

My parents reside on my property in a very large fifth-wheel.  However, my father's laptop is the only internet-ready device that can pick up the signal from my house.  My laptop, my dad's Kindle, and their interactive (or whatever they're called) Blu-ray player cannot connect to the internet.

So if they offered 3G, I'd be on it so fast, as I'd really like to buy one for my mom.  She doesn't do well on a computer, but I think she could handle a tablet very well.

Also, the 10" screen would probably be even better for her viewing pleasure.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

For me the dimensions of the Fire are portable.  An iPad just looks so clunky and uncomfortable for people on the NYC subways every morning.  Especially those who are standing up (seating is very limited during rush hour.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not interested in the fire period as I have an iPad 2, but I have no interest in any tablet with a screen any smaller than 9.7" personally. I find even that a bit small for working with letter sized documents, comic books, magazines etc. 

I don't care so much about portability as a 10" tablet still goes in my attache bag fine, and I have my iPhone as my truly portable computing/Internet/reading gadget. 

I also don't like tablets with 16:9 wide screens as I mainly use mymipadmin portrait orientation and a widescreen is too narrow in portrait for letter sized docs etc. 

So hopefully amazon comes out with a larger fire and Al's keeps the smaller one for people who don't need the larger screen and care more about portability. Competition is a good thing, and with only a smaller, cheaper tablet it's not currently a true ipad competitor IMO.


----------

